# International 444 bonnet bolts



## jimkara (Oct 25, 2011)

I am trying to find some bolts to attach the bonnet and front cowling of my IH444. It is a 1969 model. The tractor is made in Australia.

I tried 1/4 and 5/16 (UNC and UNF), and M7 Metric fine thread, but none of them fit. The M7 fine nearly fit, but the 1/4 and 5/16 were to bit and small respectively.

I suspect that I need a M7 coarse thread, but does anyone know what thread type and bolt size I need?

Thanks,

Jim.


----------



## jimkara (Oct 25, 2011)

I founds some bolts that fit: *M7 coarse*


----------

